# Giygas vs Thanos



## OniLordMiki (Aug 23, 2009)

you know what goes here.

EDIT: Just to clear up some confusion. I had intended this as a fight between Giygas and Base Thanos. but you're welcome to bring alternate universes if you want


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Aug 23, 2009)

who is Giygas???


----------



## Elimon341 (Aug 23, 2009)

He's from Earthbouund, rite?


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2009)

Dont know who Giygas is. What does Thanos get? Base Thanos most likely loses.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 23, 2009)

Universal Cosmic Destroyer from Earthbound/Mother 2.


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Aug 23, 2009)

Giygas had to be killed by the power of Prayer...

can Thanos beat that?


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2009)

Could he beat Cosmic Cube Thanos at the least?


EDIT: ^ Well, IG Thanos is only third to LT and TOAA, and HOTU Thanos is arguably second to TOAA.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 23, 2009)

Far as I know, Thanos is still part of Death herself. Which means...you can't beat him. Before that after absorbing energy from Death he completely wiped out an entity that was killing Eternity like a cancer and consuming the whole universe into a void of nothingness.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 23, 2009)

Starstorm, PSI Rockin, and Prayer, from what I've heard. Hasn't completed the game, sadly.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 23, 2009)

So how does Giygas fare against mindrape? Thanos can do it instant.


But then again, Thanos has shown he can pretty much absorb *any* form of energy that exists. Anything Gigyas puts out, Thanos can use to empower himself, and then...goodbye Evernity-lite.


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2009)

When did Raigen become part of Death. IIRC, he spent his entire win-filled life trying to please Death


----------



## Raigen (Aug 23, 2009)

When Drax PIS/CIS killed Thanos in Annihilation. Thanos is later seen arm-in-arm with Death herself, wearing the same robes.


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm thinking Thanos stomps 

But sadly, the OP still hasnt specified which version of Thanos this is, it could be intro Thanos for all we know


----------



## Raigen (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanos has become omnipotent several times (or Semi-omnipotent anyway). Cosmic Cube, Infinity Gauntlet, Terraforming Force, Map of All Ending + Illumination Stone (took Odin-force Thor to stand up to him), and HotU Thanos. He had the Reality Gem at one time, with which he could warp the entire universe. Pretty much any time Thanos hatches a plan, the universe is on the brink of collapse.

He's taken on some of the most powerful figures in the MU by himself; Odin, Tyrant, Galactus. He rapes Heralds with ease and mentally enslaved the Fallen One. A power Gem Warrior Madness Enraged Thor only managed to give Thanos a nose bleed. This is a guy who has single-handedly taken on entire Super-Hero teams and beaten them all. He's even knocked Galactus on his ass.

In the end, he's my favorite Marvel Character of all time.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXsrLeInuM8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 23, 2009)

Base Thanos would probably lose 

its been a while since i played earthbound, but Gigyas being a universal thread is a little to much for him to handle. And Mind attacks wont work considering he fought a group of psychics which did nothing to him(until they prayed)


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Thanos has become omnipotent several times (or Semi-omnipotent anyway). Cosmic Cube, Infinity Gauntlet, Terraforming Force, Map of All Ending + Illumination Stone (took Odin-force Thor to stand up to him), and HotU Thanos. He had the Reality Gem at one time, with which he could warp the entire universe. Pretty much any time Thanos hatches a plan, the universe is on the brink of collapse.



lol forgot about Terraforming Force and Asgarian artifacts.

Dont even bring up the Gems, the Infinity Gauntlet is really all you need to see what that was about.



> He's taken on some of the most powerful figures in the MU by himself; Odin, Tyrant, Galactus. He rapes Heralds with ease and mentally enslaved the Fallen One. A power Gem Warrior Madness Enraged Thor only managed to give Thanos a nose bleed. This is a guy who has single-handedly taken on entire Super-Hero teams and beaten them all. He's even knocked Galactus on his ass.
> 
> In the end, *he's my favorite Marvel Character of all time.*
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXsrLeInuM8[/YOUTUBE]



I know all that 

I agree with the bold.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanos' mental shields make people like Xavier and Moondragon shit their pants. He nearly mindraped Galactus.


Not to mention Thanos has shields that've withstood attacks from both Galactus and Omega, a Thanosi clone of Thanos/Galactus that was stated to be twice as powerful as Galactus and confirmed by Genis-Vell's cosmic awareness.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 23, 2009)

Okay, there is the thing, Giygas is an abstract being that does not phsyically exists in the universe that he's attacking. It wasn't so much Prayer that beat Giygas. It required an omnipotent to beat him. Giygas wasn't actually destroyed either for that matter. Giygas is evil personified. As long as Evil exists he cannot be destroyed.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 23, 2009)

If Thanos has the Reality Gem, IG, or HoTU, he can completely wipe out Gygas from existence. Period. But regardless, what feats does Gygas actually have? Thanos can withstand the might of Galactus and Omega, Galactus being universe-buster at full power and Omega was stronger and at full power when Thanos took that hit. Plus, Mephisto is pure evil and Thanos had no trouble making him look like a moron.


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Thanos' mental shields make people like Xavier and Moondragon shit their pants. He nearly mindraped Galactus.
> 
> 
> Not to mention Thanos has shields that've withstood attacks from both Galactus and Omega, a Thanosi clone of Thanos/Galactus that was stated to be twice as powerful as Galactus and confirmed by Genis-Vell's cosmic awareness.



Is all this base Thanos? I only know of the powered up versions


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Aug 24, 2009)

Giygas is a mindless being. Although in his base form humans weren't able to comprehend his attacks either. Base Giygas solos Planet Earth though. He was also stopped by PIS.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 24, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Is all this base Thanos? I only know of the powered up versions



Yes, that's all Base-level Thanos. People keep believing that Thanos can only do anything with a plot-device or item. Not so. He's absurdly powerful even without them. He manhandled the Thing, Thor, Hercules and the Hulk with ease. He regularly embarrassed the Silver Surfer and spanked the Avengers. He even defeated a powered-up doppleganger of himself. He backhands people like Quasar (Wendell Vaughn) and Genis-Vell (Pre-Insanity) and had no trouble turning humanoid aliens into demigods.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Yes, that's all Base-level Thanos. People keep believing that Thanos can only do anything with a plot-device or item. Not so. He's absurdly powerful even without them. He manhandled the Thing, Thor, Hercules and the Hulk with ease. He regularly embarrassed the Silver Surfer and spanked the Avengers. He even defeated a powered-up doppleganger of himself. He backhands people like Quasar (Wendell Vaughn) and Genis-Vell (Pre-Insanity) and had no trouble turning humanoid aliens into demigods.



THANOS STOMPS!!!!


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 24, 2009)

Raigen, shut up. Base Thanos loses.

That scene in Annihilation simply showed that he was dead (as in, reunited with Death by dying).

Even Cosmic Cube Thanos would have a problem. He would need IG or better to win.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2009)

EM, do you have any feats or anything? Just to get an idea of where to put Giygas or how this battle would go.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 24, 2009)

Giygas is a universe buster. He is also an abstract being like Eternity. He has no physical body and his attacks cannot even be comprehended.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2009)

That's pretty good. So that would be fake/nigh-omnipotent, or close, I believe 

I still think Thanos with power up can take it.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanos stares into the Infinity Well for hours and doesn't even twitch an eyebrow as he processes infinite levels of information and knowledge. has Gygas actually busted a universe or is that just the claim? Thanos also traverses multiple dimensions and was unphased by it all. Saying "his attacks can't be comprehended!" is complete bull. Thanos can comprehend Omnipotence with ease and is the *only* one to have used the Reality Gem without fucking up the whole universe by accident.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Aug 24, 2009)

Giygas videos.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gbG_gzgyJI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcaErqaoWek&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 24, 2009)

Which version are we using since current Thanos is dead. I know very little on Earthbound and from what I have known that Giygas is able to manipulate the evil in the minds of living beings on a universal scaled or something.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 24, 2009)

Gray Wolf said:


> Giygas videos.



What the fuck? Who thought that shit up?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> What the fuck? Who thought that shit up?




Gigyas, was defeated only by... hope? I played it recently, but I do know that PSI attacks did damage, they would not put him down. PIS was his only weakness, if the prayers count as one.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 24, 2009)

Giygas tries psi-attack on Thanos and fails miserably. Thanos uses Psi-attack on Giygas and Giygas falls into a coma for eternity. Giygas is a psychic being, and psychics fail against Thanos.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 24, 2009)

Raigen, A Psi-attack wouldn't work on Giygas. You could use infinite psi attacks on him and it wouldn't do anything.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Aug 24, 2009)

Raigen is probably talking about Mother 1/Earthbound 0 Giygas.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 24, 2009)

Was apparently working in those videos and none of those pansies can compete with Thanos. Thanos has so many ways of winning this it's not funny. Giygas embodiment of evil? That's rich. I've seen more evil in the toilet on taco night. What's he actually done? Cause Thanos was a nihilist for a good portion of his life and he killed his own mother and nearly wiped out the Eternals of Titan. He's also responsible for the deaths of trillions. He tricked the Surfer into infecting a primitive race of people with a deadly virus that killed half the population of the planet in a matter of hours.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2009)

^ He was basically obssessed with the death of all the omniverse's inhabitants, and the destruction of everything


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 25, 2009)

Giygas did destroy the universe, only one survivor escaped back in time.

Giygas is an abstract being on the level with Eternity or another higher cosmic. Thanos can't beat him.


----------



## Rice Ball (Aug 25, 2009)

No idea who Giygas is.

Did he nuke this universe down in a single attack? or was it a game plot (gathering evil or crap like that?) 

If hes a casual universe buster, theres no way Thanos is taking him.
If he has to power up first to reach that level (aka Galactus) we'd need his best in game attack feat.


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Aug 25, 2009)

*Details of Giygas*

A psychically imbued bee comes from 10 years into the future to warn Ness that _the_ embodiment of evil known as Giygas just blew everything to hell and worse, having barely warped back in time to escape the complete annihilation of the entire universe.

So yes, he is a confirmed universe buster. Furthermore, the end boss fight actually takes place 10 years into the past (20 years from Universal Armageddon), when Giygas is still in an embryonic state. And Ness, despite becoming a nexus of universal psychic energy by this point, still can't defeat Giygas. He's forced in the end to literally pray for a cosmic bailout, all that prophesy about him being able to defeat Giygas proven worthless.

I'm sorry, but base Thanos is not taking this.

Amongst the other major feats of Giygas is that he's responsible for just about each and every enemy in that game that wants Ness dead. From the mind-raped Retrograde Hippies, to the _-ants- _which have been imbued with _deadly psychic powers_, to the _animated roadsigns and paint canisters_ that attack Ness with extreme prejudice. Every enemy in the game, no matter how non-nonsensical they may be, are handwaved as a tiny, simple exertion of Giygas's unconscious, embryonic will to see Ness broken and shattered.

Again, please remember that Giygas was still gestating when Ness fought (and by merit, loss to) him even after attempting the cop out that is to go back in time and prevent someone from being born.  During the span of game, although the entire universe already fears his coming birth, and the signs of this coming evident in all the varieties of bizarre enemies out to kill you, its only 10 years from the present that Giygas supposedly reaches his fully awakened state. Which according to the time-traveler, the entire universe was on its knees as pure evil itself reduced everything to null.

There's your feats on Giygas for you. Therefore we must conclude that this sort of enemy calls for a little more than Thanos at his lowest base.  Gestating Giygas alone should be a horror incarnate strong enough to confine Thanos. Fully awaken Giygas...well, at least several mean chunks of the Marvel Multiverse would be wiped out before Living Tribunal or TOAA got involved, let alone base Thanos being able to do anything.

Therefore, what if any powered up versions can eliminate Giygas?

~TheHolyDarkness Out~


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Aug 25, 2009)

TheHolyDarkness pretty much summed it up. If Raigen had actually watched the videos, then he'd see that the chosen four's attacks weren't actually doing anything.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 25, 2009)

They did damage, but it would not have beaten Gigyas.

Gamewise, the battle wouldn't have ended if they didn't pray.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 25, 2009)

None of their attacks measure up to what Thanos has done. This doesn't end well for Giygas.


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Aug 25, 2009)

Stroev said:


> They did damage, but it would not have beaten Gigyas.



It just fuels him.



Raigen said:


> None of their attacks measure up to what Thanos has done. This doesn't end well for Giygas.



Allow me to repeat this part.



TheHolyDarkness said:


> And Ness, despite becoming a *nexus of universal psychic energy *by this point, still can't defeat Giygas. He's forced in the end to literally pray for a cosmic bailout, all that prophesy about him being able to defeat Giygas proven worthless.



The thing isn't even truly born yet, and despite this, all the cosmic energy absorbed after Ness's "Your Sanctuary" mega power-up still isn't enough.

How much does it take to realize that no non-cosmic is going to be able to take this?

No disrespect to Thanos, but he's going to need to be more than just at his base.  Its just that simple. So clarify: Which Thanos?

~TheHolyDarkness Out~


----------



## Raigen (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanos is a cosmic. He uses Cosmic Energy and can absorb/siphon any kind of energy from numerous sources. He can rip reality aside and step into the Realm of All Gods to talk smack to Eternity. He's Skyfather level in terms of sheer power and is only a notch or two below Odin who sits at the head of the table.

You keep saying it'll take more than Base Thanos, but you're wrong. If even Giygas hasn't full control over his own power or the mind for anything, Thanos can jack those psychic energies and empower himself. Thanos will do to Giygas exactly what he did with the Terraforming Force. He'll take it all in.


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Aug 25, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Thanos is a cosmic. He uses Cosmic Energy and can absorb/siphon any kind of energy from numerous sources. He can rip reality aside and step into the Realm of All Gods to talk smack to Eternity. He's Skyfather level in terms of sheer power and is only a notch or two below Odin who sits at the head of the table.
> 
> You keep saying it'll take more than Base Thanos, but you're wrong. If even Giygas hasn't full control over his own power or the mind for anything, Thanos can jack those psychic energies and empower himself. Thanos will do to Giygas exactly what he did with the Terraforming Force. He'll take it all in.



In plot terms, Ness was a cosmic scale arbiter of psychic willpower as well. Not even a scratch. Not even mild discomfort.

Giygas is at the nigh-omnipotent level, even without being fully awakened. Being a concept, he won't notice that Thanos is attacking him (it?) and eventually, after a very long time granted, but eventually, neutralize Thanos with attacks(?) that can not be comprehended.  He's a step above Thanos's tier.

~TheHolyDarkness Out~


----------



## Raigen (Aug 25, 2009)

Giygas' attacks weren't comprehended by a kid with psychic power. That hardly means anything to Thanos. You fail to understand what he's capable of comprehending, which is in actuality *Everything*. There is nothing beyond Thanos' comprehension. Others would've gone insane and died from traversing the dimensional planes that Thanos has regularly traveled, because their minds can't comprehend them. Thanos had no such problems and even entered into the realm of Lord Chaos and Master Order effortlessly, without them even knowing he was there.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 25, 2009)

Raigen do you even know what you're saying? Giygas rapes, I don't see any reason why Thanos wont be controlled.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 25, 2009)

No one can control Thanos. He's outside the laws of the universe. Order and Chaos have no control over him. He's like Warlock, completely unpredictable and outside anyone's control. Thanos has witnessed the infinite knowledge and secrets of the universe and become semi-omnipotent on a number of occasions, which includes Omniscience and comprehended everything without effort or strain. It did not just give him that level of control or mental stability, he has always been this way. Not even Warlock could use the IG as well as Thanos because he was mentally unstable in some ways and was as much a threat to the universe with it as Nebula was. Thanos never had that problem when dealing with Omnipotence.

So, claiming attacks from a pathetic plot-monster like Giygas are going to be beyond his comprehension is absolutely absurd. This is the kind of shit he deals with on a Tuesday morning while reading the Universal Times, drinking Cosmic-coffee and using the Silver Surfer as a footstool.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 25, 2009)

You're still ignoring the fact that Thanos can't hurt Giygas.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 25, 2009)

What exactly is he going to do to the concept of evil?


----------



## Raigen (Aug 25, 2009)

You're ignoring the fact he can. Psychic attacks still hurt Giygas, they just didn't beat him. Thanos has numerous powers under his belt and Cosmic Energy >>>>>>>> Psychic Energy. Not only this but you have nothing that says Thanos can't absorb and drain away Giygas' power.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 25, 2009)

Raigen said:


> You're ignoring the fact he can. Psychic attacks still hurt Giygas, they just didn't beat him. Thanos has numerous powers under his belt and Cosmic Energy >>>>>>>> Psychic Energy. Not only this but you have nothing that says Thanos can't absorb and drain away Giygas' power.



What are you talking about? Giygas' only weakness is love and prayer.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanos has love of himself and Death, even love for Gamora. Weaknesses or not, that doesn't mean he's invulnerable to any other form of attack. And for love of Death in "The End", Thanos re-formed the multiverse and restored LT and Eternity and all the others he absorbed as part of himself, and he also fixed a fundamental flaw in the Universe that was caused by the constant resurrection of people.

Also, Drax himself in a Concept. That didn't stop him from being battered, beaten and even killed a few times, all leading up to Kronos having to revive him.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 25, 2009)

Not even the prayers of the whole world could kill Giygas so what hope does one man have? If he had most of Marvel then maybe their prayers would count for something.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 25, 2009)

Let's see, a world full of pathetic weak pieces of trash or a guy with enough will-power to make Galactus struggle and the mental capacity to completely understand and control Omnipotence on multiple levels as well as mentally slap aside people who can mind-fuck the entire population of the world easily, who can traverse multiple dimensions effortlessly and rip reality aside to enter a realm that only Cosmic Deities are capable of dwelling within.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 25, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Let's see, a world full of pathetic weak pieces of trash or a guy with enough will-power to make Galactus struggle and the mental capacity to completely understand and control *Omnipotence* on multiple levels as well as mentally slap aside people who can mind-fuck the entire population of the world easily, who can traverse multiple dimensions effortlessly and rip reality aside to enter a realm that only Cosmic Deities are capable of dwelling within.



I trust you know where the log out button is.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 25, 2009)

I trust you know you never had a chance of winning this argument.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 25, 2009)

Raigen said:


> I trust you know you never had a chance of winning this argument.



Are you even aware of what you're saying? How can someone who is not omnipotent control one?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 25, 2009)

He's talking about IG and HotU.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanos has controlled Omnipotence and comprehended it. Cosmic Cube, Infinity Gauntlet, Terraforming Force, Artifacts, and HotU. HotU put him just under *TOAA*.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 25, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Thanos has controlled Omnipotence and comprehended it. Cosmic Cube, Infinity Gauntlet, Terraforming Force, Artifacts, and HotU. HotU put him just under *TOAA*.



If he was really second to TOAA he would be much stronger than he has shown, he still has no way to beat Giygas.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 25, 2009)

With the HotU he pimpsmacked the Living Tribunal and absorbed him along with Multi-Eternity and everyone else, except Death because he chose not to. And you're wrong. I've proven Thanos could get the job done in a number of ways. You've not proven any way for Giygas to actually defend himself from these things.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 25, 2009)

Raigen said:


> With the HotU he pimpsmacked the Living Tribunal and absorbed him along with Multi-Eternity and everyone else, except Death because he chose not to. And you're wrong. I've proven Thanos could get the job done in a number of ways. You've not proven any way for Giygas to actually defend himself from these things.



What are you talking about? What else is needed to be said aside from the fact Giygas can only be hurt by prayers and love? Something Thanos does not have. Thanos shouldn't be considered a supreme being.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 25, 2009)

No. You claimed those were his weaknesses, but being weak to some things doesn't mean he's impervious to everything else just because you say so. You claimed psychic attacks won't hurt him when it was shown plainly that they were, only that they couldn't destroy him. It's not gonna matter either way. You've failed already. Thanos can mindrape, tear at, blast, siphon off, and smack around Giygas easily. Or if he feels like it he'll drag Gigyas into the Realm of All Gods where Willpower decides everything, and Thanos will then crush Giygas and absorb him.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 25, 2009)

Raigen said:


> No. You claimed those were his weaknesses, but being weak to some things doesn't mean he's impervious to everything else just because you say so. You claimed psychic attacks won't hurt him when it was shown plainly that they were, only that they couldn't destroy him. It's not gonna matter either way. You've failed already. Thanos can mindrape, tear at, blast, siphon off, and smack around Giygas easily. Or if he feels like it he'll drag Gigyas into the Realm of All Gods where Willpower decides everything, and Thanos will then crush Giygas and absorb him.



Giygas is impervious to everything else, I just stated the only way you can beat him barring omnipotents. You can't mindrape someone who is already insane. Giygas is an abstract being. Understand that then come back. Even if Thanos "absorbed" him he would just come back. There will always be evil in the world.


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2009)

88 Movement, Thanos w/ IG or HOTU would stomp. He can just change reality so Giygas is a goldfish


----------



## God Movement (Aug 25, 2009)

Cubey said:


> 88 Movement, Thanos w/ IG or HOTU would stomp. He can just change reality so Giygas is a goldfish



Well ok fair enough. BTW is this thread supposed to be base Thanos or what?


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Well ok fair enough. BTW is this thread supposed to be base Thanos or what?



OP never specified which is why everybody was trying to find out.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 25, 2009)

Cubey said:


> OP never specified which is why everybody was trying to find out.



Ok until then Giygas rapes base Thanos.


----------



## Rice Ball (Aug 25, 2009)

Raigen said:


> I trust you know you never had a chance of winning this argument.



Why?
Argumentum ad nauseam victory?


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Aug 25, 2009)

Raigen, despite his ad nausem posts, has yet to prove how base Thanos does jack squat to Giygas.

Oh sure, give Thanos the CC, IG, HotU or something else that puts him at the omnipotent God level, and hells yeah Thanos will do far more than Ness did. 

Without these specific power ups though, then no, Giygas rapes. And no amount of argumentum ad nausem changes that.

So like I said before, "which Thanos?" Because its going to take more than just his base power to take this.

Stop confusing all the different versions of Thanos with his base powers. He's not omnipotent/omniscient by default. Base Thanos is effectively neutralized.

~TheHolyDarkness Out~


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 25, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> What are you talking about? What else is needed to be said aside from the fact Giygas can only be hurt by prayers and love? Something Thanos does not have. Thanos shouldn't be considered a supreme being.



A ture omnipotent could kill him via use of an attack that should actually make him stronger.

because when 2+2=5, and 5>6 you can do anything.

not that theres any actuall fictional character that has obtained that level of power.

still my point is something other than love should work.


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2009)

^ That's true. If he was true Omnipotent, he can just make it so that nothing affects him 

Also, 88 Movement, why shouldnt Thanos be considered a supreme being, he absorbed everything in the universe, apart from himself and TOAA.

Oh, and noob, TOAA has achieved that level of Omni.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanos has shown he can absorb the energy of Death herself. I don't see how he wouldn't be able to drain Gigyas of all his power. He's done it before with the Terraforming force. Besides, any Omni version of Thanos would utterly stomp Giygas into oblivion. CC-Thanos was on par with Eternity, Reality Gem Thanos could make Evil no longer a concept, IG Thanos unmakes creation with a snap of his fingers, HotU Thanos absorbs the Multiverse.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 28, 2009)

Raigen, STFU. Drax isn't a concept, he's a physical being that can be beaten just like any other physical being. And when they most recently met, Drax killed him. Death willing gave Thanos her energy. Furthermore, the terraformers were being run by a Thanos clone, and he only absorbed their power in a What-If? which is not canon. Not that it compares to the power of Giygas in the first place. CC Thanos was not on par with Eternity, Eternity is above Cosmic Cubes. Thanos never showed anything close to that with the Reality Gem, all he did was briefly bring Captain Mar-vell back from the dead. IG and HOTU aren't in this fight, so shut up.

Giygas is an abstract being, in Marvel terms it would take something like the Ultimate Nullifier to kill him. Base Thanos doesn't have that kind of power.


----------



## Xaosin (Aug 28, 2009)

Not sure I should be saying this without knowing enough about western comics,but cannot Giygas be beaten here?

The best he'd ever shown is universe busting capablity/durability. He's never shown to survive a multi-verseral threat like Thanos with infinity gauntlet that could erase his existance, so I hear reading up Thanos+Gems quickly on wiki;



If Thanos could erase half the population of the universe and can destroy the universe at will, why can't he simply erase the universe Giygas is in than the multiverse,and if that doesn't work destroy Giygas when he was in an embryonic state as than he never showed multiverse busting durability.

I mean if he defeated Eternity who himself is an omnipresent abstract entity that is the very embodiment of time,than why can't he defeat someone who is simply an abstract pesonification of evil? Isn't _Death_ a personification of Death in Marvel but was defeated?

Yet than again,this is coming from someone who has no prior knowledge of either,so I may be getting over my head here.

*Edit:*NeM, I just re-read that this is base thanos,so my point above is void. Giygas rapes.


----------

